# medical grade hash



## bizquick (Jun 21, 2008)

im two and a half weeks into the flowering stage of my first grow. and my girls are the most beautiful things ive seen in nature lol. The oldest is just under two feet tall the middle one just under four feett tall and the youngest is just over four feet tall. they have started producing flowers but they look immature still but they still look good for only flowering for two and a half weeks. But i dont see any trichomes but having said that i dont have a magnifier yet so i think there still really really small? When should i be able to see the trichomes with the naked eye?

But besides that i just received my medical marijuana permit so if a :cop: shows up im cool. :yay::aok::bongin::joint::headbang2:

and i can also sell marijuanna to other medical marijuanna patients so i was thinking instead of selling marijuanna i would make my girls into hash and corner the medical hash market. i know a little about making hash ( i know about bubble hash, dry hash using a press) but i wanted more information and help. I want to accomplish a few things: 1) make the best possible hash 2) use the least input for the output i.e i want the most hash possible out of the least amount of marijuana 3) dont really want to spend much $'s on materials

So having said that can yall help be decide on how i can best corner the local medical hash market

smoke on


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 22, 2008)

Why do you have a spam web address in your sig?


The amount of hash you can make is dependant on the plant used, some plants make huge amounts of trich's and look heavily sparkly, some have a lot less trich's, but that said, the plant with the less trich's could be producing extremely potent trich's, so you could make hash from some plants and get lots of hash but the hash is low quality.


----------



## Inhalethis (Jun 28, 2008)

That would be great.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd grow Afgani heritage plants if I was making hash. Just a suggestion.


----------

